# Blue strobes



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

How could one use these in their haunt? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Big-...Z33713QQihZ005QQitemZ150280707391QQtcZphoto:o


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, thats pretty cool. It would look cool in a cemetery set up or something. Shut of all your lights, and just let that thing go crazy, it would be really cool.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Shoot, the link isn't working. I wanted to see!


----------

